

Be Your Own Technical Co-Founder - jeffreymcmanus
http://codelesson.com/cofounder

======
jeffreymcmanus
tl;dr - At CodeLesson we got sick of people whining about how to find a
technical co-founders and realized that at least some percentage of people
with the drive and focus to get an MBA should be able to learn enough code to
put together a functional prototype. So we put together eight of our most
popular web development courses together into sort of a do-it-yourself
technical mentorship series. And there you go.

OK, maybe that was tl;dr as well. Anyway.

